# Sunday's dig in Mobile Ala



## #1twin (Apr 26, 2010)

Had a good dig and got the first whiskey jug I've dug from here. Anybody know what the long tube thing is? Or the ceramic little round thing almost like a button?
 Note that the pinched bottle Olive Oil's are different colors. This is because my Muriatic Acid bucket has too much rust in it and it is leaving my bottle's with a vaseline color to them. Time to change it out[8D] Any comments or questions welcomed.
 From the back forward, lft-rgt:  Nice whiskey jug, FULL PINT whiskey flask, cork top MOM, HOOD'S SARSPARILLA, chemist bottle, 10 sided food jar PACKED BY CAL PACK CORP on base, NOV 16 1915 coke MOBILE ALA, 19 ringed beehive style pepper sauce, 16 0z in roman numeral's med bottle, twist cap OZOMULSION, 2ND ROW- Florida water bottles, amber med SHAKE BEFORE EACH DOSE base-FGW, square med base -W.T.CO., BROMO, NUJOL, OLD DUFFY'S 1842 APPLE JUICE VINEGAR STERILIZED 5 YRS, GROVE'S TASTELESS CHILL TONIC, ALBRIGHT & WOOD The Accomodating Druggists 5 Stores, BURNETT'S DELICIOUS FLAVORING EXTRACTS, SAUER'S EXTRACT very odd marked out letters on one side? , 3RD ROW- FLORIDA WATERS, UPJOHN on base, LYSOL, amber med S&D on base, WATERMAN'S INK, 2ea IMPORTED OLIVE OIL on base, Dr. H.S. THACTHER'S WORM SYRUP, rnd clear jar, amber rnd med, sample MOM, 2 1/2 OZ GRAPE JUICE, 4th row- olive oil, Florida water, sample CAPUDINE FOR HEADACHE, HIGGINS INKS, small VAN ANTWERP'S MOBILE,  odd's and ends. Thanks for looking,  Marvin


----------



## madman (Apr 26, 2010)

marvin nice stuff! looks like the dump i dug in toldeo same type of stuff im guessing right around 1910


----------



## #1twin (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Mike,  The round glass dome is a magnifying piece of glass.
 The round black  jar seal has a large C&B on it. I am still puzzled as to what the little ceramic round botton looking thing is.? It is solid with no holes or markings at all.
  I was told one time that the long glass tube was for and ink pen??
 Any idea's on any of these things?? I appreciate any input you may share. And thank you for a reply. Without nice people like you it appears I would be posting pictures with no responses at all[8D] Thank you,  Marvin


----------



## madman (Apr 27, 2010)

hey marvin, can you post a bigger pix of the items in question? the long tube contained sm pills stacked and or a powder,also may have been a liquid, ive found tons of those things, hey man id love to dig a dump of that age anyday! nice finds i was looking at the pix of your collection on another thread very nice! keep digging and posting .


----------



## madman (Apr 27, 2010)

marvin whats the bottle second from the right first row also the 3rd row 4th from left


----------



## #1twin (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Mike, I'm a lousy camera man[8|] And to boot my camera just said the batteries are too low for any other picture, so I guess this is the best I can do.  The jar seal has a large C&B on it as I mentioned before. The round button thing appears to be ceramic and shaped like a M&M flattened a little??
  I was also wondering if you know how good the little HIGGINS INKS bottle might be from BROOKLYN N.Y.? I appreciate your help and you are welcome to dig here any time man.  Thank you,  Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Apr 27, 2010)

If  I am understanding you right, the 2nd from the rgt 1st row is a sample Milk of Mag. The 3rd row, 4th from the left is just a chemist bottle slick.  In my description I started from the back row and came forward lft to rgt. Hope this answers your question.
 Thanks, Marvin


----------



## madman (Apr 27, 2010)

hey marvin thanks,  hard to tell from the pix, i may take you up on the diggin some day!


----------



## #1twin (Apr 27, 2010)

Your more than welcome Mike. I even have a house in the country you can stay in for free. We have Casino's every where too, if you are in to that. 
 Happy diggin,  Marvin


----------



## ALBOTTLEDIGGER (Apr 28, 2010)

Im really glad u had good luck there! I always thought there was decent stuff there! Im just glad to be back. We need to go dig that place up soon.


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice haul of bottles. I used to have a cobalt one of those Van Antwerps a few years ago, paid a ton for it, had to sell it.  Maybe you'll pull out one on your next dig, looks like you're in to the right age for it.  thanks for the post, nice stuff


----------

